# I didn't know...



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano and I were out calling one of our hotspots last Thursday, and we ran into a landowner who informed us of many things calling related that I did not know. I will share this valuable information with you. Here is what I learned:

1. It is impossible to call coyotes in in the area where we were hunting. The landowner said the only way you can kill them is by chasing them with the pickup to a guy who is shooting.

2. A 223 will NOT kill a coyote.

3. In the winter when a coyote gets his thick fur, a 308 bullet will bounce off, resulting in the coyote falling down, simply to get up again and run away.

4. A good way to kill a coyote is to drive the tractor in the field, the coyote will run after the tractor, and you can use your 22 pistol and shoot them in the head from 10 feet away.

Because you read this, you are all going to fill your stretchers double as much as you filled them last year!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Definitely some valuable information! :lol: Anyone who is considering getting into coyote hunting should definitely take these tips and tactics into consideration.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Classic!!! I knew a 308 was too small.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

As he was talking, I just let him talk. He can keep driving them in pickups. It'll only help when I hike in away from the roads to call. I didn't want to point to the hill over his shoulder and tell him how papapete shot a triple there a few years back. Or to the hill over his other shoulder where I shot 3 coyotes over the course of the winter, calling from the hillside 3 total times all year. :wink:

The best was when he asked what I shot and what xdeano shot and we replied with "308", "223". :lol:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Some valuable stuff there for sure but,heck,I learnt all dat from Bearhunter on here long ago. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It must be the same landowner that lived near Kulm in about 1973 and told me how coyotes and fox get rid of fleas. He said they take a stick in their mouth and back into the water real slow. The fleas run out on the stick, and when they all get on the stick the coyote drops it and runs. I thought the guy was trying to be funny and started laughing. He got ticked at me and said he had witnessed it with his very own eyes. By that time most of the people in the restaurant had their attention on his commotion. We thought it best to skip the dessert and go call more fox.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

We need to start issuing fur coats to our millitary immediatly! Do you think the .308 bullet would bounce off with enough force to bounce back and kill the enemy?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yes, he was a very intelligent individual. I guess it's time to put down the 308 and use something different. Maybe i'll have more success when i get my 6mm SLR put together.

Plainsman, What do they do in the winter time when the ice of hard? jump in the river?

After he enlightened us on coyote fundamentals we just stat in the truck and looked at each other dumbfounded that we'd been doing everything wrong. :shake:

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Amazing. There is so much misinformation out there it is not funny. Like back when I had a 50 I would hear why are you using that it will split them into two, or it will blow the guts right out of them. Well it never split the deer or coyotes in two nor did it gut them for me. Heck if it did gut them I would still have it and I would use it for deer in ND every year and would pay the fine for getting caught if I did.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me, it won't skin and debone a deer for you. I figured you could just walk up and pick up your steaks, roasts, all vacuum packed. :thumb:

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People, I can't believe the misconceptions of 50 caliber, even when it's a muzzleloader. One year I and huntin1 watched a deer on opening day until 11:00. Then we rushed back to the house where my mother-in-law had lunch ready for us at 11:00am. We made it back to the pasture at 11:45, but the deer had disappeared. At 12:00 noon we heard a barage to the north that sounded like the national guard was having practice. Three guys had emptied on that deer and one left a grove through his hair with a 338 Winchester, but never broke the skin. As they come past me I hit him with a round ball from my Thompson Center at about 80 yards and he went down.

Now these guys come over the hill and the guy with the 338 says to me "they should outlaw those 50 calibers because they can kill deer at a mile". I told him it was a muzzleloader, but he said that didn't make any difference any of the 50 calibers would do that. Even though I am within a few miles of where I grew up and there are family farms on my side and my wife's side some of the locals think because I moved to Jamestown that I shouldn't hunt there anymore. Huntin1 and I had one guy bounce a 30-06 under my Toyota 4 Runner from 450 yards. It was before dawn and the muzzle flash looked like a big orange donut. He said we were not in any danger, that a coyote had run just our site and he knew where his rifle hit within two inches at 450 yards. I asked him if that was true why dirt flew up under out vehicle. Four times over the past 20 years I have had this same guy put bullets within feet of my head in my relatives posted pasture.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yikes! I think the guy has it in for you Plainsman! He's probably just jealous of your shooting abilities.

Obviously he is wrong about his own abilities. If he says he can put the bullet within 2 inches at 450 yards,and he is missing your head by a few feet, he's not very good. :wink:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That guy who said they should be banned sounds like the leader of the Game and Fish.

The guy who was taking pop shots at you sounds like he should have the cops give him a long talk. Did he ever say why he was shooting at you? My stomach is kind of turning even just thinking about that. Just makes me so mad.

I could see yelling at you until he figured out you had permission. That kind of reminds me of a trip for coyotes last year. I pulled in to a section line and walked across the road to land I can hunt on. The section line on the side I could hunt on had so much snow I could not get out if I had gotten in. Any way I came back after calling some coyotes and there was a pretty big rock blocking my way out. It took my brother and I about 30 min to get that stupid rock loaded into the pickup.

In the X-Men movies, none of the X-Men super-powers are done with special effects. Chuck Norris is the stuntman for every character.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> Some valuable stuff there for sure but,heck,I learnt all dat from Bearhunter on here long ago. :wink:


 yeah,yeah!!. i still don't believe the story you told me about shooting a coyote at 600 yards on the full run going strait away and hitting between the eyes with a .22lr :sniper:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA these stories are great. Might wanna put this one at the top to let it run a bit. I have heard some good ones but the flea one and the one about the 308 not getting threw the hide. PRICELESS!!!
Where do people get this stuff. Next time i miss one i guess i can blame it on the bullet bouncing off.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bearhunter,
It's just practice,practice,practise.
That dry firing you do at pics of naked women on the wall is hard on your 'pin' and just doesn't work.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

duckp said:


> Bearhunter,
> It's just practice,practice,practise.
> That dry firing you do at pics of naked women on the wall is hard on your 'pin' and just doesn't work.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol that is great info! I'll have to bring out the 50 cal as soon as winter hits.


----------

